# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  GPS coordinates based on ZIP code & country

## snb

If you want to find out the GPS coordinates of a certain location it's zip code combined with the country's name will suffice.
Activate a reference to the library Microsoft XML v3.0 before running the code.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



If you put this function into a macromodule, you can also use it in a worksheet. E.g.

In A1:  7631CP
In B1:  nederland
In C1:  dependent of the International Settings


```

=gps(A1;B1)
 
or        
 =gps(A1,B1) 


```

----------

